

Collecting HN Visitor Analytics for Distribution to HN Community - Toddward
http://dd0t.com/static/hnstats.html

======
Toddward
In response to this item on the front page:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3397619>

I'm going to leave this page up for a week and then I'll publish the results
under a CC license next week.

------
mkopinsky
> "Legal stuff: By visiting this page, you are agreeing to have details of
> your browsing environment recorded and published under an open source
> license. This information is tracked and will be released completely free of
> personal details. Please be assured your anonymity will be preserved."

WTF??? After I already visited the page you tell me that by visiting the page
I consent to release of information? What if I tell you that I don't consent?
Can I send you a copy of my browser's UA and extension signature and ask you
to remove from your listing? ;-)

